# Document Checklist for ACS - Plz Verify



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Dear Expats,

I have planned to lodge the ACS application this week. I have got the documnets ready. I want u to check, verify with the expats before i can proceed. Plz let me know if any inclusions/exclusions need to be made.


- Passport copy
-Birth certificate
- College Degree Certificate
-College Mark sheets
-Provisional certificate
-Employment reference letters from company ABC
- SD from my manager for XYZ
-Organization chart for the SD (Business card N/A. Included contact numbers and official Email ID)
- certifications
-CV
(all the above copies are taken xerox and attested by notary)

- payment -450$ through credit card

Is it all? 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Plz verify ..


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

No need of cv, the rest looks fine


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> No need of cv, the rest looks fine


mjamal,

thanks for the reply. regarding making PDFs 

1.can i club the SD and org chart as one file? 

2. should i Club the degree certificate and mark sheets as one file?

or will i be allowed to upload separate files?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> mjamal,
> 
> thanks for the reply. regarding making PDFs
> 
> ...


im expecting some help from the expats.. guide me.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sai2Aus said:


> mjamal,
> 
> thanks for the reply. regarding making PDFs
> 
> ...


Clubbing approach is fine. Mine was done in same way.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Clubbing approach is fine. Mine was done in same way.


Thanks Mroks for the help..


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> mjamal,
> 
> thanks for the reply. regarding making PDFs
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> ...


Thank you mjamal..


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have planned to lodge the ACS application this week. I have got the documnets ready. I want u to check, verify with the expats before i can proceed. Plz let me know if any inclusions/exclusions need to be made.
> 
> ...



I thought that CV and Birth Certificate not required and rest of things fine....

Pls advice the senior /expert Expat members DOB certificate is necessary??

and @ Sai2Aus : You got the DOB cert is Electronic printed certificate or other from where you got it (MRO/MDO Off) ...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## eager2fly (Jan 21, 2013)

I guess birth certificate can be excluded as passport itself holds this information.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

reddytelecom478 said:


> I thought that CV and Birth Certificate not required and rest of things fine....
> 
> Pls advice the senior /expert Expat members DOB certificate is necessary??
> 
> ...


I have the old birth certificate issued wen i was born.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

eager2fly said:


> I guess birth certificate can be excluded as passport itself holds this information.


 Thanks eager2fly..


----------



## eager2fly (Jan 21, 2013)

You are welcome !

In case of any document is missed out, ACS would get back to you requesting for the relevant document.

But this would delay the process.


----------



## divyagoyal (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Sai2AUS & Other eminent members ,

I am also planning to apply for Australia PR (Subclass 189).
In that regard i have some specific queries for ACS

Since you have already gone through the process of ACS, I would like to know some Specific 
details about documentation. Kindly give your valuable inputs:

1. My Current Employer is not ready to give Hard copy of Reference letter detailing my job Duties. So in that case way out is to go for SD (Statutory declaration) by my manger / supervisor in the current organisation.
-> So in India how exactly this SD should be prepared ? I mean is it required on STamp paper ? or Efidavit document or what exact process i have to go through. 

2. Apart from SD, What other supporting documents are required.
-> you mentioned about Organisation chart. What exactly does it mean ?
I have not found anywhere on DIBP website mentioning about this. 


Thanks,
Divya


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

divyagoyal said:


> Hi Sai2AUS & Other eminent members ,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for Australia PR (Subclass 189).
> In that regard i have some specific queries for ACS
> ...


Hi Divya

SD should be in stamp paper.. 20Rs stamp paper will also suffice. 

Get the roles and responsibilities , hours of work, joining date,ending date,positions held typed on the stamp paper. Let your manager sign it and notarise the same.. 

I myself prepared the Organisation chart.. its just a flow chart of the people to whom you r reporting and people reporting to you. So you can draw it yourself. 

Apart from this your degree certificates,marksheets,provisional certificates, passport copy are required.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## divyagoyal (Mar 5, 2014)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Divya
> 
> SD should be in stamp paper.. 20Rs stamp paper will also suffice.
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------

Dear Sai,
Thanks a lot for your valuable inputs 

1. Is it Mandatory to provide Organization chart ? is it also required to be Notarised ?

2. Along with SD (Notarised) for Work exp by Manager. Any other document of manager also required to be attached ? for example Visiting Card of the Manager , ID proof of Manager etc ?

3. Other documents like copy of All education certificates, markesheets etc need to be Certified as per ACS norms.
-> Now in India who can certify them ?
-> can any Govt. Gazetted Officer / Doctor etc. Certify it and would be accepted 
by ACS ? 

4. I am not sure or do not know what should be the language or format of the SD 
letter by my Comp Manager for Exp letter. 
I would be highly obliged if you can share format of / Example of SD Letter with 
me (By removing Actual names & details of the personal details of the 
persons in the letter). 
may be you can share your mail id, so that i will send Draft letter of my SD 
letter which i have prepared. 

I know i am asking little bit. Just in case you would like to help.

Thanks & Regards,
Divya


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

1. Is it Mandatory to provide Organization chart ? is it also required to be Notarised ?

*Its not mandatory. Yes you need to notarise all the pepers you submit to ACS*

2. Along with SD (Notarised) for Work exp by Manager. Any other document of manager also required to be attached ? for example Visiting Card of the Manager , ID proof of Manager etc ?

*Not needed.I didnt submit any.Include the details in the SD itself.
*
3. Other documents like copy of All education certificates, markesheets etc need to be Certified as per ACS norms.
-> Now in India who can certify them ?
-> can any Govt. Gazetted Officer / Doctor etc. Certify it and would be accepted 
by ACS ? 
*Notary public will certify the copies.*

4. I am not sure or do not know what should be the language or format of the SD 
letter by my Comp Manager for Exp letter. 
I would be highly obliged if you can share format of / Example of SD Letter with 
me (By removing Actual names & details of the personal details of the 
persons in the letter). 
may be you can share your mail id, so that i will send Draft letter of my SD 
letter which i have prepared. 

I know i am asking little bit. Just in case you would like to help.

Thanks & Regards,
Divya[/QUOTE]

*Im pasting the format i used.. Hope it helps you.*

*To Whom It May Concern

I, xxx , working as xxx,company

Office address & contact details

Office Contact no. : 
Mobile no. : 
Official Email ID : 

do solemnly make the following declaration :


Mr xxx was appointed as a xxx in xxx on xx/xx/xxx. 

Mr.xxx is currently working as xxx with xx on a Full time basis. His working hours per week is 40.

Roles & Responsibilities :

- 
-
-
-
-

Technical Skills include:

Operating systems: 
Industry Experience: 
Programming Languages:
Technologies:
Tools:

Certifications:
-
-

Position held:

- 
-
-


Please note that a statutory declaration is submitted to Australian Computer Society as HR department of the company cannot issue a detailed experience/reference letter as per information security policies. Hence the only way to help Mr. Xxxxxx with his skill assessment is by way of this statutory declaration.

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.



Signature of person making the declaration 

Before me(Notary Public)



Manager Name:
Designation:
Company:


Declared Location :
Date : *


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

divyagoyal said:


> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Dear Sai,
> Thanks a lot for your valuable inputs
> ...


Hi Divya,

The format shared by Sai2Aus is perfect. I guess you are in Bangalore. Just go to any BDA complex, Koramangala or Indiranagar....All can be done....for notary sign and stamp (attested by true copy) they are charging ~Rs.8-10/page. SD it would be Rs.100-150/- per 50 rupee stamp paper.


----------



## divyagoyal (Mar 5, 2014)

Dear Sai,

Thanks a lot for specific details & SD letter format  
I am maing my SD based on this format only.

In the example SD , you have put in this below statement. I believe this Section 11 of the Act 1959 is for Australia OR does it apply for SD beaing prepared from India as well.

I mean should i use these Act statement lines, in my SD ?? As i am in Bangalore as of now.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
"" I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular. ""
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your inputs are not only helping me but also will be of much use to other people who are reading this in Forum !!

Anyways I understand that you have already been granted PR in Feb 2014,
So I wish you all the good Luck & nice time in Australia 


Thanks again,
Divya


----------



## gauss1818 (Dec 24, 2013)

divyagoyal said:


> Dear Sai,
> 
> Thanks a lot for specific details & SD letter format
> I am maing my SD based on this format only.
> ...


Hi there

That is the standard format, don't alter. Use as it is..also no need to get the SD on stamp paper, get it done on plain A4 paper with Notary signed & stamped... hope this helps..

Thanks


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

divyagoyal said:


> Dear Sai,
> 
> Thanks a lot for specific details & SD letter format
> I am maing my SD based on this format only.
> ...


Yes the lines are mandatory and should be included. 

Thanks for the wishes..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

SD???


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

hasanab243 said:


> SD???


statutory declaration


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for these insightful submissions, I just wanted some help:

'Can the SD be self-signed as the employer is unwilling to give in the specified format especially the Job responsibilities and my reporting officer is the head of the firm?'

so if he signing means the company signed which is against company policy

Please help...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Ah this is a sticky situation {your immediate boss is at top level}. But I Guess a working colleague / peer could also sign the SD. Leaving it to seniors for a confirmation



outkasted said:


> Thank you for these insightful submissions, I just wanted some help:
> 
> 'Can the SD be self-signed as the employer is unwilling to give in the specified format especially the Job responsibilities and my reporting officer is the head of the firm?'
> 
> ...


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

outkasted said:


> Thank you for these insightful submissions, I just wanted some help:
> 
> 'Can the SD be self-signed as the employer is unwilling to give in the specified format especially the Job responsibilities and my reporting officer is the head of the firm?'
> 
> ...


Self declarations are not accepted by ACS. You have to get it from your managers/leads in a higher position only. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

reddytelecom478 said:


> I thought that CV and Birth Certificate not required and rest of things fine....
> 
> Pls advice the senior /expert Expat members DOB certificate is necessary??
> 
> ...


I believe passport has DOB so no need of birth certificate. also can you please is org start with SD really required. because I am not going to submit it. also folks who have submitted earlier havent attached it.


----------



## itisniranjan (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi All,
My wife is applying for the ACS.
So far she has worked with 2 different companies for the past 6 years. So are separate SDs required for showing employment reference for each company?
Please help.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

itisniranjan said:


> Hi All,
> My wife is applying for the ACS.
> So far she has worked with 2 different companies for the past 6 years. So are separate SDs required for showing employment reference for each company?
> Please help.


Yes...as the bosses are different and the companies are also different..so, need separate SDs!
All the best...


----------



## itisniranjan (Mar 12, 2014)

r_saraj, 
Thanks for your reply.

I am a software developer and my wife is into automation testing. From the points calculator I could make out that my points are lesser compared to my wife's (due to various reasons like qualification, age etc.) So we have decided to go with my wife as the primary applicant and myself as the co-applicant.
I now need to know whether even my skills assessment needs to be done by ACS along with my wife's. If that is the case, then can it be clubbed as a single application or will it be treated separately along with separate fees. 
Can someone explain.


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

itisniranjan said:


> r_saraj,
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am a software developer and my wife is into automation testing. From the points calculator I could make out that my points are lesser compared to my wife's (due to various reasons like qualification, age etc.) So we have decided to go with my wife as the primary applicant and myself as the co-applicant.
> ...


It will have to be separately and yes you will have to get the qualification and job experience verified from the concerned authority.


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

ICT BUSINESS ANALYST PROFILE

Hi Folks,

As you are aware that I am applying for Vic SS and my skill set is ICT Business Analyst. I am standing at 55 points and want to make sure my resume to be on par with Australian standards to enhance the chance of getting invitation.

Well, I sincerely request you to kindly share inputs for preparing a good resume and especially guys who are BA and applied for SS, kindly share your resume.

It's been a long journey for me and want to hit the bulls eye this time.

Thanks 
Venu
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

